# residential lighting



## hainjackson (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Every one 
what determines a high efficacy luminaire? Where do they have to be installed?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you in California? Here's some general title-24 rules for installation:

Kitchens: At least 50% of the total wattage of kitchen lighting must be from high efficacy luminaires. Non-high efficacy luminaires must be switched separately from high efficacy luminaires.

Bathrooms, garages and laundry rooms: High efficacy lighting or occupancy sensors required.

Exterior, attached to building: High efficacy luminaires or photo sensors/occupancy sensors are required.

When looking at high/low efficacy you need to look at lumens per watt.
The 2005 Standards require a minimum of 40 lumens per watt 15 watts or less; minimum of 50 lumens per watt for 15 to 40 watts; and minimum of 60 lumens per watt over 40 watts.

Most Energy Star fixtures will qualify as high efficacy luminaires.
Any fixtures with incandescent sockets (regardless of the lamp type installed in it) are NOT considered high-efficacy.


----------

